
Apple Reportedly Developing 5K Retina Thunderbolt Display with Integrated GPU - fn
http://hothardware.com/news/apple-5k-retina-thunderbolt-display-integrated-gpu
======
fn
If true, I think this is awesome. I ended up recently getting a top-of-the-
line Macbook Pro because of its better GPU, but I would have greatly preferred
a Macbook Air + this kind of external display.

